# [CLOSED] CELESTE + METEOR SHOWER + SAHARAH is here



## Cenna (May 4, 2020)

SAHARAH is selling WHITE ROSE RUG (medium) + STORMY wallpaper.

————
*HOW IT WORKS: *

I’m taking people 2-3 at a time. I’ll PM you the dodo code.

Comment with your IGN and island name if you want to come!

_If I’ve liked your comment, it means I’ve sent you the dodo code. If you don’t respond within 10 minutes I’ll be moving on to others on the list! _

————

*No entry fee but tips (bells/NMT/cherry blossom DIY) are appreciated.*

Try to make a few wishes so others can get in quickly.

I’m SEMI AFK. In pink bear head and jumper. Also sorry that my island is ugly haha.

* PLEASE LEAVE VIA AIRPORT THANK YOU *

List of visiting/have visited so far:

*VISITED*
— atroosocool
—Jillenium
— Dewy
— Storybymori
— Bloobloop
— Drchoo
— Nia
— mkyoshi7
— SarahSays
— RadDog
— SpencerSpencer
— Loveablegal
— brangein
— Xcourt560x

*VISITING:*
**Going to lock the thread for now to get through the current list!**


----------



## atriosocool (May 4, 2020)

Would love to visit! IGN: Atrio from Atrioverse!


----------



## Jillenium (May 4, 2020)

Would love to stop by if ok? Thanks. Mama from jillville


----------



## Bloobloop (May 4, 2020)

emily from seoul! i'd love to come


----------



## Dewy (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to come too! Bean from Seednock


----------



## storybymori (May 4, 2020)

I would love to visit! momo from honeydew!


----------



## drchoo (May 4, 2020)

Choo from Choo Isle. Would like to stop by for Saharah and stars!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (May 4, 2020)

I’d love to stop by! Alex from Orsterra


----------



## Nia (May 4, 2020)

Isabelle from lonalulu, I'd love to visit for saharah ^^


----------



## SarahSays (May 4, 2020)

Would love to stop by just for the stars! Will be quick. Sarah from Kapalua


----------



## RadDog (May 4, 2020)

May I come?

-RadDog from Rad


----------



## Melissanoelle (May 4, 2020)

May I come?


----------



## spencerspencer (May 4, 2020)

Holy smokes I would love to visit That wallpaper + The starfalls + Celeste omg omg omg
my name is Spencer and I am from Snowbelle!


----------



## brangein (May 4, 2020)

Hihi love to visite celeste and sahara, thanks! Arya from Fairytail


----------



## Xcourt560x (May 4, 2020)

Could I come by for saharah?
IGN courtney from sunnygrove


----------



## Loveablegal (May 4, 2020)

Can I come too Angela from dreamport


----------



## Keen (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to come! 

Holly from Dewdrop


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere (May 4, 2020)

Cetus from Ardor


----------



## Cenna (May 4, 2020)

Hi guys. I’m still working my way through the list. I’m sorry for the long wait!


----------



## SkyeWolfYou (May 4, 2020)

Hiii hiii! If you have room for one more on the list, id love to stop by


----------



## Xdee (May 4, 2020)

Xdee
Island: charms


----------



## Hyllin (May 4, 2020)

I'd love to visit I'm Hyllin from Alola


----------



## helbels (May 4, 2020)

sounds like you’re super busy but i’d love to come when you’re free! ign: helen from quiet key


----------



## shirocha (May 4, 2020)

Hiii, could I please come by?  Catie from wetlands!


----------



## drahcir` (May 4, 2020)

I'd like to visit if you're still taking people! I'm drahcir from The Rock.


----------



## carmenlvsx (May 4, 2020)

Can I come please??


----------



## Tikki000 (May 4, 2020)

Cenna said:


> SAHARAH is selling WHITE ROSE RUG (medium) + STORMY wallpaper.
> 
> ————
> *HOW IT WORKS: *
> ...





Cenna said:


> SAHARAH is selling WHITE ROSE RUG (medium) + STORMY wallpaper.
> 
> ————
> *HOW IT WORKS: *
> ...


 IGN: Evan
Island: Bora Bora


----------



## DIEGO O4 (May 4, 2020)

I want to come

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020

Ign Diego J                                  ...                   island name Diegsland


----------

